# Dogs Who Pee When Excited...Submissive Urination



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I've seen a few more threads about excitable/submissive peeing. :noops:
Here is a really great article about it and how to help your dog. 
It is from: http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/behavior.html#submissive_urination

*Submissive Urination*

"The genetically shy dog is a super submissive type and unlike many dogs are quite sensitive to any forms of "dominant" behavior in humans. Even ordinarily submissive dogs can become extremely submissive if its owner misunderstands and unintentionally forces it to increase its submissiveness. Mistreated dogs may also become excessively submissive. 

First, tone down your aggressive behavior -- with a submissive dog there is no real need to consciously dominate it. Examples of dominating behavior include: 
Direct eye contact 
Standing over the dog 
Walking towards the dog while looking at it 
*
Tips: *
Wait when you come home. Say "hi" and be verbally friendly, but don't touch or pet it for about 5-15 minutes. Try not to make the moment more exciting than it already is. 

When you greet it, get down on its level. Rather than standing and bending at the waist, bend at the knees (or sit) so that your face is about level with his and you are not looking down on him. This is a less dominant position, and less likely to trigger a submissive posture. 

Don't pet it on the head. Rather, tell it to sit, maybe "shake hands", then scratch it under the chin and on the chest. This is less dominating than the pat on the head (because you avoid standing over it). 

When you correct this type of dog, do so with your voice only (avoid direct eye contact). If it starts to urinate, then say immediately, "OK, let's go out!" in a happy tone of voice -- and take it out. Or, take a toy out (something it likes to do) and play with it. What you are doing here is telling your dog, "OK, I see your submissiveness. That's good." 

When guests come over, ask them to ignore your dog and not look at it even if it comes up and sniffs them. After a bit, when people are sitting down then have them gently put their hands out and talk to your dog, without looking at it. Usually after about 15 minutes or so everything is fine. 

In general, show signs of low-key approval immediately when the dog becomes submissive. Then distract it with something else. When you ignore submissiveness or get mad at it, you're in effect telling the dog "You're not submissive enough!" so the poor thing intensifies its efforts -- and submissive urination is about as submissive as it gets. 

Be really positive with your dog, this type lacks self-confidence and will look to you quite often to make sure everything is OK. "


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm glad you posted this Jerry. I don't think there's anything more heartbreaking than an already submissive dog being made even more so by its owner, who loves it and has the best intentions in the world, but just doesn't know how to deal with a timid pet. 

My daughter recently rescued a shy, timid mutt. Not sure of his age or his breed, other than he was still a puppy, and was going to be a small dog. She's done an excellent job with Lilah over these past few months helping her deal with her submissiveness. She didn't pee submissively if you just looked at her, but any other indication that she took to mean you weren't totally pleased with her and she'd pee. Even if you were happy, enthusiastically so, (loud, boisterous etc.) she'd misunderstand that, and pee. 

It's difficult to deal with submissiveness. It takes patience, and a comprehensive understanding of the behavior, so that you don't inadvertently make it worse. The reward, however, is fully worth the effort involved!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My granny had a dachshund who did this. When we'd go visit, she'd spin around and jump up to see us and spray urine everywhere!! So we quietly went to the door and gran let her outside and we wouldn't make eye contact or touch her until she was on the grass!!! I remember that as a little kid!! She was a very sweet dog. She just couldn't help it.

Thanks for posting this information. I think a lot of people don't understand what it is.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> .... I think a lot of people don't understand what it is.


I agree. And, as with many things, education is the key. Dogs really do have their
very own language. If we are going to live with them, we have to understand what
they are trying to tell us


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

My grandma's Chihuahua, Princess, does this every single time someone comes over. She will pee on the floor from being so excited! We have tried not paying attention to her at first and it seemed to work


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey is not shy by any means but she did this as she was running around and jumping up and down because someone was here to see "her", she did out grow it though..


----------



## Clari (Apr 4, 2010)

I loved this!! 
My poor Wall-e arrived just the day before he was 5 months old (now he's 1year and almost 3 months) he was VERY VERY submissive, and timid. He would run away from my hubby and I. We got him from a farmer (we didn't see the farm, we don't know  ) in Dallas, and travelled home with him by car, for 2 days... we're from Puebla, México. He developed a very VERY deep bond with me, I put my hands out and he stands on 2 legs and waits me to carry him. He LOVES my hubby, but from the begginning he started with the peeing submission with him. I read LOTS AND LOTS about dogs, we got Xochitl (the little girl born last june) a month and a half after getting Wall-e, at the begginning he didn't look too happy about her, but now they love each other. 
The thing is that, now he's not peeing on my hubby's shoes when we arrive home any more; but he does on mine!! I don't know what I start doing wrong  I carry him, kiss him and well, he KNOWS I really love him dearly.
There's also something else.. we used to live in a little appartment where they had to pee on the outside floor; but at some point in the afternoon, we had to close the door because of the mosquitoes... so they went inside  even when we arrived and let them out all the time (they didn't "tell" us when they "had" to go).
Well, the situation changed because we moved out that appartment, and we went on to a little house with a tiny back yard. At the begginning, he went to pee outside all the time, but on the day 3... he started going inside... in the kitchen, livingroom, dinningroom, bedroom... well, everywhere... We bought them a house and placed them outside (they used to sleep with us) they are actually very happy with it. 
But, I can't keep them inside unsuppervised coz... Wall-e pees inside!!!  
I'd love them to be free to walk around the house all the time, not JUST when we are around (ex. we need to take a nap, I have to take them outside  ) And I don't know what to do because I guess he is so timid and submissive...
Please, pleeeeeaaaase help!!!!! 
(sorry for such a long explanation, but I REALLY need to know what to do...)

PS: can u see my doggies pics?? I guess I cannot post them...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jasper used to do this bad but now he's a lot better


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Clari said:


> I loved this!!
> My poor Wall-e arrived just the day before he was 5 months old (now he's 1year and almost 3 months) he was VERY VERY submissive, and timid. He would run away from my hubby and I. We got him from a farmer (we didn't see the farm, we don't know  ) in Dallas, and travelled home with him by car, for 2 days... we're from Puebla, México. He developed a very VERY deep bond with me, I put my hands out and he stands on 2 legs and waits me to carry him. He LOVES my hubby, but from the begginning he started with the peeing submission with him. I read LOTS AND LOTS about dogs, we got Xochitl (the little girl born last june) a month and a half after getting Wall-e, at the begginning he didn't look too happy about her, but now they love each other.
> The thing is that, now he's not peeing on my hubby's shoes when we arrive home any more; but he does on mine!! I don't know what I start doing wrong  I carry him, kiss him and well, he KNOWS I really love him dearly.
> There's also something else.. we used to live in a little appartment where they had to pee on the outside floor; but at some point in the afternoon, we had to close the door because of the mosquitoes... so they went inside  even when we arrived and let them out all the time (they didn't "tell" us when they "had" to go).
> ...


Clari,

That doesn't sound like submission urination. It sounds like a lack of housetraining. He got confused signals and now just goes where he wants to. You need to go back to basics with him. First, if he's not neutered, get that done ASAP. You also need to to back to crate training. They may seem happy in the yard, but Chis aren't yard dogs and need to be in the house for safety. I've had dogs picked up by predator birds, so I know it happens. Please bring the babies in and start crate training them. They will get the hang of housetraining with patience and consistency.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

my chi Baby-Love does that the only thing out of that list that works is ignoring her for at least 15 mins after coming home. If you don't talk to her or look at her she won't pee once the 15mins or so is up and you go to pet her.


----------

